# Moving away tomorrow



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

So tomorrow im moving to a new town alone, and school on monday where I dont know anyone. Im anxious as hell ATM. Wish me good luck, I seriously need it







Btw, should I tell my teacher that I suffer from anxiety and DP? I think that would make it alot easier.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep busy, meditate or listen to hypnosis (hypnosis helps me most personally). Don't worry about being alone, you always have the internet







You should totally tell your teacher, makes it easier on the both of you. My teachers knew, just approach them privately before class and explain what you have problems with. One thing that really helped me was knowing that whenever I was nervous the teacher would let me out because they knew about my anxiety. I would just ask to go to the washroom and nod my head discreetly and I could go whenever. Just don't lead then to believe that you're misusing your "privilege". Good luck, you'll be fine


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

a new change is always interesting. 
Don't worry about being a lone when going to a new place where you don't know anybody. That is inevitable and the inevitable should wisely be accepted and understood. Then you can comfortably see the process of meeting new people and how that is really part of your instinctual duty to explore a new place. The same way a child has an instinct to explore their new surroundings. A new place relates a lot to our first years in this world when curiosity is ripe.


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

So here is a litte update of how its going. I have spended maybe 2 hours on my computer the last 5 days. The first day of school was horrible but after that day I started to feel more relaxed and the days went smother. Now I am hanging out with friends from class, waking up 0730 am, taking tan (kinda gay, but it makes me look good







) , talking to girls again without being drunk and so on







seriously, turn of your computer and go outside! I used to spend 10 hours a day on my computer because of dp but you cant sit inside and wait for dp to get over. I can actually walk to the store now without thinking of dp. I still feel crazy as hell but I think I can see the light in the tunnel now, still a long way to go but no pain no gain! Just imagine how it would be if you wake up 10 years from now and you have been on your computer all that time because you feel like shit. That would have sucked. Well im going to try to sleep now. Best luck to all of you, and remember we are all in this together, we all feel like crazy ass persons







Good night !


----------

